

Show HN: My Cards Against Humanity clone built on Meteor - doctorpangloss
http://www.redactedonline.com

======
zombio
Pretty fun, except for those annoying flashing buttons. I get that the theme
of the game is randomness, but it's still very unnecessary and hard on the
eyes.

Edit: Also there needs to be a time limit to choose your card. Over half of
the games I join are ruined because someone isn't really playing.

------
aarongeisler
Nice. It displays well on my phone. I also agree with ditching the epilepsy
button.

------
dataxpress
Requires location?

~~~
doctorpangloss
Location-based matchmaking, for parties and such. A new UX will make that more
clear : )

~~~
dataxpress
I suppose that explains why the whole interface looks made for mobile...

